# flick - He flicked a cigarette at me.



## onbalance

Hola. ¿Cómo se traduce "He flicked a cigarette at me" al español? Contexto: Un hombre está caminando por la acera. Le pasa al otro hombre. Éste está parado al lado de la acera en el césped. Éste está fumando y le tira el cigarillo al hombre que le pasa caminando.

No sé cómo traducirlo. Mi (pobre) intento:

Él me tiró un cigarillo a mí con los dedos.

Gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## Ferrol

Quizás "...con un rápido movimiento de sus dedos me arrojó un cigarrillo".


----------



## SydLexia

Is it "un cigarillo", or is it "la colilla" (a new cigarette, or the butt of the old one)? Is he actually giving 'me' a cigarette, or flicking the butt of the old one at me??

"(Con un gesto de desdén) lanzó la colilla en mi dirección". 

syd


----------



## Amapolas

onbalance said:


> Éste está fumando y le tira el cigarillo al hombre que le pasa caminando.



You got it right here: _le tira el cigarrillo_ is the most normal way to say it in Spanish. Don't worry about the movement of the fingers; anyway, one hopes the reader will understand he didn't pitch the cigarette as though it were a baseball.


----------



## Ferrol

Amapolas said:


> You got it right here: _le tira el cigarrillo_ is the most normal way to say it in Spanish. Don't worry about the movement of the fingers; anyway, one hopes the reader will understand he didn't pitch the cigarette as though it were a baseball.


You've got a point there.It's the commonest way.The trouble is that ypur translation fails to convey the  meaning of "flick" ,that is mot quite the same as "throw" or "hurl"


----------



## Amapolas

And you've got a point too, Ferrol.
However, I find that trying to translate every little shade of meaning from the original language in the translation sometimes makes for rather unnatural sentences. In my humble opinion, it's sometimes wiser to keep it simple than go for more complex turns of phrase. I'm not being contentious here, mind, just justifying my choice.


----------



## SydLexia

The original doesn't sound to me as though he was actually giving me a cigarette. I don't seem to have asked for one and "flicking" is what you do with butts, not unlit/unsmoked cigarettes themselves.

Is he a friend of mine giving me an unsolicited smoke, or is he throwing something _at_ me (rather than _to_ me) ?

syd


----------



## Ferrol

Amapolas said:


> And you've got a point too, Ferrol.
> However, I find that trying to translate every little shade of meaning from the original language in the translation sometimes makes for rather unnatural sentences. In my humble opinion, it's sometimes wiser to keep it simple than go for more complex turns of phrase. I'm not being contentious here, mind, just justifying my choice.


Thank you I agree both may work and there's no accounting for tastes!


----------



## onbalance

SydLexia said:


> The original doesn't sound to me as though he was actually giving me a cigarette. I don't seem to have asked for one and "flicking" is what you do with butts, not unlit/unsmoked cigarettes themselves.
> 
> Is he a friend of mine giving me an unsolicited smoke, or is he throwing something _at_ me (rather than _to_ me) ?
> 
> syd



Esto sucedió de verdad. Fue un asalto. La persona que fue entrevisada usó la frase a traducir.

Claro que se puede decir "flicked a (lit) cigarette." "Flicked" se refiere a un movimiento que se puede realizar con un cigarillo encendido.


----------



## Amapolas

onbalance said:


> Esto sucedió de verdad. Fue un asalto. La persona que fue entrevisada usó la frase a traducir.
> 
> Claro que se puede decir "flicked a (lit) cigarette." "Flicked" se refiere a un movimiento que se puede realizar con un cigarillo encendido.


So was it a trick to stop the person about to be mugged? You could say "le arrojó un cigarrillo encendido".


----------



## onbalance

Amapolas said:


> *So was it a trick to stop the person about to be mugged?* You could say "le arrojó un cigarrillo encendido".



No. La persona con el cigarillo se enojó y le tiró el cigarillo a la persona que pasaba.

El asalto/ataque es el acto de lanzar el cigarillo a alguien.


----------



## SydLexia

It does explain a lot. I couldn't see what was going on - and particularly why he would have 'flicked' a cigarette at 'me', lit or unlit - with the price of tobacco as it is these days.



> Claro que se puede decir "flicked a (lit) cigarette." "Flicked" se refiere a un movimiento que se puede realizar con un cigarillo encendido.



Of course you can. What I didn't see was why anyone would. The whole thing was a mystery.



syd


----------



## Amapolas

We're unwinding it and that's good. So, "el asalto" was actually the flicking of the cigarette. First, I'd like to point out we usually use "asaltar/asalto" for an attack on a person with the intention of robbery. In this context I would say "el ataque".

That being said, arrojar -as I proposed earlier- or lanzar/tirar, as you wrote above- are fine in this context. I don't think you can find a word closer to 'flick'.


----------



## chileno

"flick" does not necessarily mean "throw", that's why it was a bit difficult to discern its meaning, especially if it isn't a cigarette butt.

"Me tiró un cigarrillo encendido" funcionaría bien.


----------



## onbalance

Me arrojó un cigarrillo encendido
Me lanzó un cigarillo encendido
Me tiró un cigarillo encendido

¿Todas estas oraciones tienen el mismo significado?


----------



## chileno

onbalance said:


> Me arrojó un cigarrillo encendido
> Me lanzó un cigarillo encendido
> Me tiró un cigarillo encendido
> 
> ¿Todas estas oraciones tienen el mismo significado?



Sí.


----------



## jilar

Yo estoy con Amapolas. La frase más natural para explicar exactamente lo mismo que ahí sucede (o me estoy imaginando la situación) en español sería algo como:
-Me arrojó/lanzó/tiró un cigarrillo.

Lo importante no es cómo lo lanzara, ¿con un movimiento rápido de los dedos? ... ¿con el pulgar, con el corazón? ... Eso son cosas secundarias, al menos visto desde el punto de vista de cómo nos expresamos en español en tal situación. ¿Y si lo lanza ayudándose de una goma? ¿o lo lanza soplando por un canuto/boli? ¿Hay un verbo preciso en inglés que refleje todas esas situaciones? seguramente.

La situación que me imagino, por lo leído:
Quizá dos personas han sido detenidas por haberse peleado en la calle. Están declarando, en la comisaría o en la calle, explicando al policía cada versión.
Sujeto A (quien lanzó el pitillo), sujeto B (quien fue agredido con el pitillo)
B- Señor agente, yo iba tranquilamente andando por la calle. Al acercarme a este hombre, sin más, me lanzó un pitillo. En ese momento me paré y me encaré a él. Le dije si le parecía correcto lo que había hecho o es que, simplemente, quería tener problemas. Se rió en mi cara y me insultó. Fue el momento en que empezamos a golpearnos.

Cualquier hispanohablante que lea eso va a suponer inicialmente que ese pitillo, encendido o no (no importa), es lanzado como típicamente se hace con ellos, la fuerza de cualquier dedo basta para lanzarlos bien lejos, y se apunta perfectamente (como hacemos con las canicas). No se precisa una honda o una goma, ni toda la fuerza del brazo de una persona imitando una catapulta. Los pitillos o las colillas, toda la vida se han lanzado con un golpe de dedos. O eso, o simplemente se dejan caer al suelo (pero no estamos en esta situación)


----------



## chileno

La versión inglesa no es muy decidora.

Me lanzó un cigarrillo.... para que se lo fumara? Para mirarlo como caía? etc


----------



## duvija

_Capirotazo_ (según diccionarios), o _'tinguiñazo'_ en el Río de la Plata.


----------



## onbalance

jilar said:


> Yo estoy con Amapolas. La frase más natural para explicar exactamente lo mismo que ahí sucede (o me estoy imaginando la situación) en español sería algo como:
> -Me arrojó/lanzó/tiró un cigarrillo.
> 
> Lo importante no es cómo lo lanzara, ¿con un movimiento rápido de los dedos? ... ¿con el pulgar, con el corazón? ... Eso son cosas secundarias, al menos visto desde el punto de vista de cómo nos expresamos en español en tal situación. ¿Y si lo lanza ayudándose de una goma? ¿o lo lanza soplando por un canuto/boli? ¿Hay un verbo preciso en inglés que refleje todas esas situaciones? seguramente.
> 
> La situación que me imagino, por lo leído:
> Quizá dos personas han sido detenidas por haberse peleado en la calle. Están declarando, en la comisaría o en la calle, explicando al policía cada versión.
> Sujeto A (quien lanzó el pitillo), sujeto B (quien fue agredido con el pitillo)
> B- Señor agente, yo iba tranquilamente andando por la calle. Al acercarme a este hombre, sin más, me lanzó un pitillo. En ese momento me paré y me encaré a él. Le dije si le parecía correcto lo que había hecho o es que, simplemente, quería tener problemas. Se rió en mi cara y me insultó. Fue el momento en que empezamos a golpearnos.
> 
> Cualquier hispanohablante que lea eso va a suponer inicialmente que ese pitillo, encendido o no (no importa), es lanzado como típicamente se hace con ellos, la fuerza de cualquier dedo basta para lanzarlos bien lejos, y se apunta perfectamente (como hacemos con las canicas). No se precisa una honda o una goma, ni toda la fuerza del brazo de una persona imitando una catapulta. Los pitillos o las colillas, toda la vida se han lanzado con un golpe de dedos. O eso, o simplemente se dejan caer al suelo (pero no estamos en esta situación)



La mejor explicación de todos los tiempos. Te la agradezco.

Saludos.



chileno said:


> La versión inglesa no es muy decidora.
> 
> Me lanzó un cigarrillo.... para que se lo fumara? Para mirarlo como caía? etc



Dos personas estaban argumentando. Una de ellas fumaba. De repente, éste última le tiró el pitillo a la otra. La policía llegó. La persona que había sido atacado con el pitillo le dijo a la policía: He flicked a cigarette at me.

Es una declaración clara y directa.

Saludos.


----------



## chileno

onbalance said:


> Dos personas estaban argumentando. Una de ellas fumaba. De repente, éste última le tiró el pitillo a la otra. La policía llegó. La persona que había sido atacado con el pitillo le dijo a la policía: He flicked a cigarette at me.
> 
> Es una declaración clara y directa.
> 
> Saludos.



Perdona onbalance, pero si no se le explica al policía que ese tipo estaba fumando, y solo dices eso, el policía también va a quedar medio colgado con la situación.... no crees?

Para mí:

Llega el policía y pregunta:

- Que pasó?
- Este tipo me lanzó un cigarrillo encendido, a la cara etc...

Or am I making it too difficult without any need?


----------



## onbalance

No creo que estemos en desacuerdo. La declaración "He flicked a cigarette at me" es clara y directa. Se sobreentiende que el cigarillo estaba encendido.

Saludos.


----------



## Elcanario

Hola
Yo creo que simplemente se necesita expresar el modo. Yo sí creo relevante el modo en este caso puesto que evita ambigüedades y a su vez se transmite la misma información que con el original. Al fin y al cabo si el hablante usó el verbo to flick en vez de otro supongo que debe ser porque quería resaltar cómo se lo lanzó.
Me lanzó/tiró un cigarrillo de un capirotazo.
Un saludo


----------



## Ferrol

onbalance said:


> Dos personas estaban argumentando. Una de ellas fumaba. De repente, éste última le tiró el pitillo a la otra. La policía llegó. La persona que había sido atacado con el pitillo le dijo a la policía: He flicked a cigarette at me.
> 
> Es una declaración clara y directa.
> 
> Saludos.


Just a minor remark.   "Argumentar" amounting to argue, squabble and so on,  while  acceptable according to the r.a.e , is rarely used to convey this meaning for these parts.We wouldn't use it for "argue". A Spain's Spanish speaker reading   " estaban argumentando" ,would be very likely to understand  they were " discussing" some matter ( talking it over ).We would say "estaban discutiendo / teniendo una discusión " instead
And please don't take it as a flick on the side of your head!
Such a long interesting thread.I"ve learned a lot!


----------



## onbalance

Ferrol said:


> Just a minor remark.   "Argumentar" amounting to argue, squabble and so on,  while  acceptable according to the r.a.e , is rarely used to convey this meaning for these parts.We wouldn't use it for "argue". A Spain's Spanish speaker reading   " estaban argumentando" ,would be very likely to understand  they were " discussing" some matter ( talking it over ).We would say "estaban discutiendo / teniendo una discusión " instead
> And please don't take it as a flick on the side of your head!
> Such a long interesting thread.I"ve learned a lot!



Una amiga mía de Puerto Rico lo usa con bastante frecuencia. Gracias por informarme.



Elcanario said:


> Hola
> Yo creo que simplemente se necesita expresar el modo. Yo sí creo relevante el modo en este caso puesto que evita ambigüedades y a su vez se transmite la misma información que con el original. Al fin y al cabo si el hablante usó el verbo to flick en vez de otro supongo que debe ser porque quería resaltar cómo se lo lanzó.
> Me lanzó/tiró un cigarrillo de un capirotazo.
> Un saludo



OK. Me quedo con tu traducción. Gracias por enriquecer la discusión.


----------



## jilar

Elcanario said:


> Hola
> Yo creo que simplemente se necesita expresar el modo. Yo sí creo relevante el modo en este caso puesto que evita ambigüedades y a su vez se transmite la misma información que con el original. Al fin y al cabo si el hablante usó el verbo to flick en vez de otro supongo que debe ser porque quería resaltar cómo se lo lanzó.
> Me lanzó/tiró un cigarrillo de un capirotazo.
> Un saludo


Pues, perdóname que te lo diga, pero estás tergiversando el término capirotazo.

Si el hablante usa flick y no otro verbo simplemente se explica porque en inglés tienen asociada esa idea, la idea básica/esencial de flick es un golpe, y de ahí el consecuente lanzamiento que se produce, realizado con los simples dedos. Eso, tal golpe/impulso lo asocian a flick (igual que usarían flick si hablan de canicas) y no otro más general como throw (con la idea de lanzar) o strike (con la idea de golpear), u otros.

Tú jugando a las canicas, si quieres que alguien lance, porque es su vez y crees que hay que darse prisa, le dirás:
-Lanza/tira ya.
Ni le vas a añadir "con tus dedos haz un capirotazo" o cosas tan extrambóticas. Y esa persona perfectamente sabrá cómo se tira una canica, aunque hay varias formas la base es que de algún modo se le da un golpe o empujón con algún dedo. Yo siempre tiré con el dedo corazón, había quien usaba el pulgar, y otros más el índice.

Pues bien, en inglés dirán, simplemente:
-Just flick the marble. 
O algo parecido (nunca jugué a las canicas con un angloparlante)

"golpeó el pitillo con sus dedos de tal manera que éste salió volando y me dió, además estaba encendido"

Yo creo que eso, aunque haya que suponer muchos aspectos, en general, en español lo decimos a nuestra manera:
-Me lanzó una colilla
-Me dió con una colilla

Y el contexto restante despejará casi al 100% el verdadero suceso.

Pero, en fin, cada uno lo ve como lo ve. Lo cierto es lo que te dije, has tergiversado la palabra capirotazo en este ejemplo.
Y suena demasiado rara,  la verdad.

Mi intención sólo es hacerte ver que hay textos en español que llaman la atención, por su extrañeza. Normalmente vienen de traducciones, demasiado literales y no acaban manifestándose como se haría normalmente en el idioma español.
Algo al revés, podría ser el caso del verbo To love y los diferentes amar, querer, adorar, encantar en español.
Muchas traducciones al ver love en inglés usan amar, sin pararse a pensar si es la forma más típica de expresar esa frase en español. Así vemos frases como:
Amo los helados, en lugar de Me encantan los helados.
O que no haya diferencia entre usar querer o amar según el contexto. A un hermano, un padre, una abuela, al menos en España, se los quiere (mucho o poco), y aquien se ama y se usa ese verbo concretamente sería a nuestra pareja sentimental, por lo tanto tiene una connotación sexual.

Si tú usas en español cualquiera de estos 4 verbos, que en principio si son palabras diferentes deberían tener diferentes matices, de hecho los tienen y se usan en diferentes situaciones, te apuesto a que en inglés simplificarían y usarían para todos los casos el verbo LOVE y no otros.
Son costumbres y usos de cada idioma. Y si te sales de ellos, diría que al principio quedarían expresiones algo extrañas (totalmente entendibles y poco ambiguas, no lo niego), pero raras.


----------



## duvija

Hasta en el diccionario de la casa...


----------



## Elcanario

Estimado jilar,
Siento no estar de acuerdo por varias razones.
El término capirotazo alude expresamente al movimiento que se hace con los dedos para realizar ese golpe. La definición actual de la RAE es clara. La inserción de ese "generalmente en la cabeza" solo alude a la frecuencia de uso del término en un determinado sentido, no al significado. Resulta muy claro que la definición unicamente describe cómo se realiza el golpe. Es más, la primera definición de la palabra incluida en el diccionario de la lengua española de 1884 especifica aún más y dice: "Golpe que se da en la cabeza o en cualquier otra parte del cuerpo *o en alguna cosa*, con el dedo del corazón, o con el índice, el anular o el meñique, apoyándole con el envés de su primera falange en la yema del pulgar y haciéndole resbalar con violencia". El significado al que aluden ambas definiciones, la moderna y la original, no da lugar a dudas.
Si uno se pone a buscar el término capirotazo entre las publicaciones escritas aparecen usos que se salen del que simplemente es mayoritario y para ejemplo un botón o varios:
Por ejemplo uno que se titula Unidades Didácticas para primaria VI..., que dice en su apartado "Juego: chapa-yogourt" dice:
         "Colocamos los alumnos por parejas: cada pareja tendrá una chapa y un envase de yogourt. Colocamos el envase entre los dos y tratamos de hacer diana dándole un capirotazo."
O este otro, Prosa, que dice:
         "Tincar. Arg. y Chile. Dar un capirotazo a una bola o pita para despedirla con fuerza."
Otro más, La casa del sueño:
         "Terry se sentó frente al escritorio que daba al mar y abrió de un capirotazo su PowerBook...."
En este el contexto llega a ser prácticamente el mismo que el que planteó Onbalance, Luz de seguridad:
         "*De un capirotazo, lanzó el cigarrillo por la ventana *y, sin apresurarse lo más mínimo, vino hacia la puerta."
Etc

Considero suficientes los ejemplos de uso aunque voy a añadir uno más, que es la definición que hace el diccionario Spanish Dictionary (Wordsworth Editions Ltd) de flick, y dice:
Flick.
3. (Finger) dar un capirotazo; to flick sth at sb, tirarle algo a alguien con un capirotazo.

Para terminar, en mi opinión son suficientes razones objetivas para creer que no tergiverso la palabra.
Si me dices que el uso te resulta raro o ajeno, que la palabra capirotazo por su frecuencia de uso se asocia con un determinado contexto pues me parece estupendo y correcto pero lo demás me parece infundado. A mí particularmente no me resulta extraña la frase, quizá sea porque la palabra capirotazo me resulta bonita y porqué no usarla pues.
Terry Pratchett decía aquello de "el consenso general de opinión suele ser dignificado llamándolo realidad".
Con todo esto, apreciado jilar, nada más lejos de mi intención que menospreciar tu opinión solo quería mostrar la mía.
Un saludo


----------



## Amapolas

Yo estoy de acuerdo con Jilar, que explica con lujo de detalles y abundancia de ejemplos lo que yo en el _post_ #4 solo había esbozado. Si bien se trata de ser fieles al original, también debemos tener en cuenta la manera normal y natural de expresarse en el _target language_.

Imaginemos esta situación:
Entra Pedrito corriendo del patio y gritando: ¡Mamá, mamá! ¡Carlitos me me acaba de arrojar un soldadito con un capirotazo!
La madre: ¡¿Con un qué?!
Pedrito: ¡Con un diestro movimiento de su dedo pulgar y mayor!
La madre: Carlitos, vení para acá.


Y ahora:
¡Mamá, mamá! ¡Carlitos me tiró con un soldadito y me lastimó!
La madre: Carlitos, vení para acá.


----------



## Elcanario

Entiendo los motivos de vuestros argumentos aunque en este caso no los comparta. La palabra capirotazo, en mi opinión, no es un término culto. Yo la escuché en mi juventud. Cualquiera que la conozca puede interpretarla sin problemas. El que no, de un rápido vistazo a un diccionario puede comprenderlo sin mayor problema. Y quisiera añadir una reflexión. Si todo el mundo persistiera en este afán de lo que llamáis _normalizar y naturalizar,_ qué sucedería con estas pobres palabras o con los escritos que las contienen, ¿Los censuramos? ¿En que se convertirían los libros? Supongo que en algo _normalizado y naturalizado_ y sobre todo nada sorprendente. Si cada vez que me he encontrado con una palabra nueva hubiera aplicado esa lógica debería haber desechado casi todo lo leído y además sería mucho más ignorante. Yo siempre he sido de la opinión de que ampliar vocabulario es bueno y no al contrario. Aunque me doy cuenta de que la normalización está en auge, sobre todo en lo tocante a _normalizar_ por el límite inferior. No hay más que ver a qué niveles está llegando la educación por aquí (y con esto me refiero a mi tierra, no penséis mal).
La frase en sí es precisa y ajustada al significado de la original, lo demás son solo _nuestros_ razonamientos subjetivos.
Un saludo


----------



## Doncar

¡Qué hilo tan interesante! La verdad es que al principio pensé lo mismo que  Amapolas: _Flicked_ es una palabra que no tiene traducción en español y, por lo tanto, había que resignarse a decirlo de una manera natural y corriente. "Me tiró el pitillo", y ya está.
Pero, entonces aparece Elcanario, y nos informa que la traduccion de _to_ _flick_ es *dar un capirotazo*. Lo busco en el DRAE y ¡zas! Ahí está, descrito de una forma maravillosa y perfectamente clara. ¡Vaya sorpresa! Con la de veces que habré dado capirotazos (sin saberlo) a mis canicas y mis "chapas" cuando era pequeño...

Ya no fumo, ni juego a las canicas ni golpeo a nadie en la cabeza, así que no creo que vaya a dar muchos capirotazos en el futuro, pero me llena de alegría saber que tenemos la palabra castellana que indica ese movimiento con los dedos.

Gracias Elcanario.

Edito: mis disculpas a duvija. Tú fuiste la primera que mencionaste capirotazo. Sorry.


----------



## Elcanario

Efectivamente, fue duvija, yo solo añadí un poco de vehemencia al hilo aunque supongo que quizá alguno pudiera pensar que un poco de más.
Un saludo


----------



## Amapolas

Elcanario said:


> Efectivamente, fue duvija, yo solo añadí un poco de vehemencia al hilo aunque supongo que quizá alguno pudiera pensar que un poco de más.
> Un saludo


Está bien defender nuestros ideales con vehemencia.


----------



## duvija

Si, si, ¡ mi reino por un capirotazo !!!! pero en realidad, para nosotros (al menos Montevideo), 'tinguiñazo' es mucho más común. Y es exactamente ese movimiento con los dedos. Es lo que hago cuando estoy en el auto en un semáforo y me empiezo a hurgar las narices. Si algún pavo en un auto vecino me mira con cara de asco, de un veloz tinguiñazo largo un moco seco en su dirección... Sumamente satisfactorio. Lo recomiendo.


----------



## jilar

Elcanario said:


> Estimado jilar,
> ...Si me dices que el uso te resulta raro o ajeno, ...
> Un saludo


A quien tiene razón se la doy sin mayor problema. De hecho, antes de haber comprobado su significado (según el diccionario que miremos puedes ver que la definición es ligeramente diferente, unos anotan que "generalmente es en la cabeza" y otros ya lo definen como tal, "golpe en la cabeza" ... su etimología, con esa raíz, CAP, para mí es claro que proviene de la idea de CABEZA, así como existen CAPucha, CAPeruza, CAPirote, ...) para mí significaba simplemente "un golpe en la cabeza, con la mano de otra persona".
Pero nunca pensé que se podía referir al movimiento/golpe que se hace con los dedos.

Es algo como explica Doncar, en mi vida he jugado mucho a las canicas (nunca he fumado, pero he conocido a fumadores que "tiraban" así, con un capirotazo, los pitillos) y nunca, repito, nunca, oí que alguien usara tal palabra para ese gesto. Lo dicho, hacíamos algo que no sabíamos que tuviera un nombre concreto.

Y esa, como la de Doncar, y supongo muchos otros, es mi experiencia. NO es que sea una palabra culta, sino que es "extraña", al menos por mis pagos.

Te sugiero una actividad . Reúne a unos cuantos fumadores y hazles una encuesta. A ver cuántos dicen a su compañero:
-Tira/lanza la colilla
Y cuántos dirán:
-Da un capirotazo a la colilla.

Nada, lo digo un poco en broma.

Yo soy el primero que me gusta aprender vocabulario nuevo, pero sigo creyendo que no es una palabra allá muy usada, es más, mucha gente no la sabría definir. Tenemos que tener en cuenta que quienes andamos por aquí tenemos nuestras inquietudes lingüísticas, no como otras personas que hablan como hablan y pocas inquietudes padecen al respecto.

Para muestra, mira cuánto tardó en encontrar la palabra que estaba buscando:
http://forum.wordreference.com/threads/chorlito-y-otros-golpes-en-la-cabeza.1953594/?hl=es

En su primer mensaje no es muy claro, además se olvida el dato de "en la cabeza"
"_pequeño golpe que se le da a uno cuando dice una tontería o algo así_"

En el siguiente mensaje ya es más claro:
"_Se trata del gesto que se utiliza para jugar a las chapas. Se sujeta la parte de la uña del dedo corazón con el pulgar y entonces se lanza para que golpée la cabeza_"

A partir de ese momento hay varias personas que ya saben a qué gesto se refiere, pero ninguna de  ellas sabe o reconoce que haya una palabra concreta para ello.

Tenemos que esperar a que aparezca @Lurrezko para ver esa palabra. Ahora habría que preguntarse qué cualidades tiene esta persona para lograr algo que costaba tanto encontrar.

En fin, creo que ambos tenemos razón, una es la manera más normal, o usual, de expresar la idea, y otra la manera exacta de hacerlo. Que cada cual elija


----------



## jilar

Por cierto, no sé a qué estamos esperando para decir flicar (castellanizando el vocablo inglés) o preferir inventar capirotar para tal acción, - dar un capirotazo, golpear con un capirotazo.
La RAE no va a inventar tales usos por nosotros, ellos simplemente reflejan tales usos, si es que existen.


----------



## duvija

Acabo de conminar a Lurrezko para que venga a defenderse. 
Uh, qué recuerdos ese hilo... Cuánta gente desaparecida...


----------



## jilar

¿Defenderse?  Que conste que nadie lo ha atacado. 
De hecho lo cité de ese modo porque creo que así el sistema lo avisa.
¿La intención? Hacerle ver que he hablado de él y a ver si nos aclara lo que quiera aclarar.


----------



## Lurrezko

duvija said:


> Acabo de conminar a Lurrezko para que venga a defenderse.
> Uh, qué recuerdos ese hilo... Cuánta gente desaparecida...



Ah, qué lindo, sacando a la gente de sus plácidas vacaciones por un vulgar cigarrillo.

Yo también creo que la manera usual de decirlo en español es _me tiró un cigarrillo_, pero es cierto que no es nada específica. Es más, la primera imagen que me viene a la cabeza es que agarró el cigarrillo  con dos dedos y me lo lanzó como aquel que lanza un dardo. Si hubiera que especificar el típico movimiento de dedos del que estamos hablando, pues especificaría y a otra cosa mariposa:

_Me lanzó el cigarrillo de/con un capirotazo._

Un saludo


----------



## Elcanario

Es claro que el uso de la palabra es bien escaso. Yo mismo no me habré cruzado con ella ni media docena de veces desde que terminé la Educación General Básica aunque eso sí, entonces además de escucharla la sufría en su variante más habitual. Por fortuna parece que la gráfica de uso está experimentando un pequeño repunte en los últimos años. Y tampoco es que tenga especial predilección por esta palabra, sino que en general me reconcome que se las abandone sin motivo, o más aún, que se las sustituya por otras extranjeras, sin ánimo de ofender lo extranjero, cuando nos han servido tan bien. Quizá sea que me he vuelto un poco radical en lo que toca a este tema. Qué le voy a hacer, otros se dedican a expoliar las arcas públicas.
Un saludo


----------



## jilar

Te entiendo perfectamente Elcanario.

Yo acabo con esto. Creo que en inglés usan "to flick" básicamente para la idea de lanzar/tirar/arrojar, quizá con el detalle de que tal impulso/golpe, que provoca ese lanzamiento, se hace DESDE los dedos, y no pongo CON los dedos, porque si digo CON los dedos, habría muchas formas de hacerlo. Una de ellas el tan mentado capirotazo.

No voy a poner enlaces a vídeos, hay que  pedir permiso y esas cosas.
Pero en Youtube aparecen dos vídeos, tras buscar "flick a cigarette".
En uno se ve a un hombre que intenta hacer un truco, lanzando su cigarrillo desde la mano, obviamente los dedos tocan ese cigarrillo, y que alcance su boca. No existe en sus gestos ningún tipo de "capirotazo" tal cual debemos entenderlo (según sus varias definiciones en español).

En el otro se ven varios intentos, donde una chica parece que no sabe realizar un "capirotazo" bien hecho. Diría que sólo en un intento consiguió lanzar ese pitillo bien lejos, al poder hacer algún tipo de movimiento con sus dedos semejante a un "capirotazo". Pero todos los demás intentos simplemente son "lanzar/tirar/arrojar el pitillo", en algunos intentos hasta parece que le cae simplemente de sus dedos, si el pitillo avanza es porque ella mueve su antebrazo, eso es una forma de tirar/lanzar/arrojar un pitillo, y no hay ningún "capirotazo" en el hecho de tener agarrado tal pitillo y a continuación soltarlo, liberar la presión de tales dedos. El pitillo sale despedido por el impulso del brazo o el antebrazo.

También, observando la explicación que el propio creador del hilo aporta:
"Éste está fumando y le tira el cigarillo al hombre que le pasa caminando."

Es obvio que la acción importante aquí es la idea de lanzar/tirar/arrojar ( también la molestia/daño que le causa, ya que entendemos que le ha dado) y, con el verbo flick, diría que un angloparlante sabe/deduce que ese golpe y consecuente lanzamiento el objeto lanzado proviene de los dedos, los dedos son los que tocan tal objeto en último lugar.
Pero ¿saben con absoluta certeza que siempre ha debido haber un "capirotazo" (lo que se entiende en español, que es un gesto muy concreto)?
Yo diría que no.
Ese "flick" pudo haber sido como los intentos de la chica del vídeo, o como el hombre intenta hacer el truco, o de muchas otras formas.
Por eso, usar capirotazo concretamente, para mi está de más en este caso concreto.


----------



## Ferrol

jilar said:


> Te entiendo perfectamente Elcanario.
> 
> Yo acabo con esto. Creo que en inglés usan "to flick" básicamente para la idea de lanzar/tirar/arrojar, quizá con el detalle de que tal impulso/golpe, que provoca ese lanzamiento, se hace DESDE los dedos, y no pongo CON los dedos, porque si digo CON los dedos, habría muchas formas de hacerlo. Una de ellas el tan mentado capirotazo.
> 
> No voy a poner enlaces a vídeos, hay que  pedir permiso y esas cosas.
> Pero en Youtube aparecen dos vídeos, tras buscar "flick a cigarette".
> En uno se ve a un hombre que intenta hacer un truco, lanzando su cigarrillo desde la mano, obviamente los dedos tocan ese cigarrillo, y que alcance su boca. No existe en sus gestos ningún tipo de "capirotazo" tal cual debemos entenderlo (según sus varias definiciones en español).
> 
> En el otro se ven varios intentos, donde una chica parece que no sabe realizar un "capirotazo" bien hecho. Diría que sólo en un intento consiguió lanzar ese pitillo bien lejos, al poder hacer algún tipo de movimiento con sus dedos semejante a un "capirotazo". Pero todos los demás intentos simplemente son "lanzar/tirar/arrojar el pitillo", en algunos intentos hasta parece que le cae simplemente de sus dedos, si el pitillo avanza es porque ella mueve su antebrazo, eso es una forma de tirar/lanzar/arrojar un pitillo, y no hay ningún "capirotazo" en el hecho de tener agarrado tal pitillo y a continuación soltarlo, liberar la presión de tales dedos. El pitillo sale despedido por el impulso del brazo o el antebrazo.
> 
> También, observando la explicación que el propio creador del hilo aporta:
> "Éste está fumando y le tira el cigarillo al hombre que le pasa caminando."
> 
> Es obvio que la acción importante aquí es la idea de lanzar/tirar/arrojar ( también la molestia/daño que le causa, ya que entendemos que le ha dado) y, con el verbo flick, diría que un angloparlante sabe/deduce que ese golpe y consecuente lanzamiento el objeto lanzado proviene de los dedos, los dedos son los que tocan tal objeto en último lugar.
> Pero ¿saben con absoluta certeza que siempre ha debido haber un "capirotazo" (lo que se entiende en español, que es un gesto muy concreto)?
> Yo diría que no.
> Ese "flick" pudo haber sido como los intentos de la chica del vídeo, o como el hombre intenta hacer el truco, o de muchas otras formas.
> Por eso, usar capirotazo concretamente, para mi está de más en este caso concreto.


Completamente de acuerdo.La definición de  capirotazo es muy precisa ( utilización del movimiento de la última falane de un dedo sobre la yema del pulgar), y la de " flick "  solo especifica que es algo que se realiza con un movimiento rápido de " los dedos".No creo hay una palabra única que lo traduzca satisfactoriamente, y sigo pensando lo mismo que cuando envié mi primer post en este enriquecedor y larguísimo thread


----------



## chileno

Por fin me decidí leer lo que decía la RAE. Según lo que entiendo es que se da un golpe con la última falange de un dedo.

Aquí la colilla golpea lo que sea después de haberlo lanzado como sea.

Estoy entendiendo mal? (lo más seguro, no?)


----------



## onbalance

Wow!!! Me tomó mucho tiempo leer todos estos mensajes. En este caso, a lo mejor se trató de un movimiento rápido de los dedos y probablemente otras partes del brazo. No estaba allí dónde sucedió el incidente. Sólo dijeron que, después de una discusión en la playa entre un salvavidas y una mujer que fumaba en violación de las reglas de la playa, la mujer "flicked her cigarette at him (i.e., the lifeguard)."

En este caso, me parece que "Ella le tiró su pitillo al salvavidas" sería la traducción más apropriada. Pero me quedo con "le tira el pitillo de/con un capirotazo también.

Gracias por sus aportes rigurosos y esclarecedores y espero poder consultar con ustedes en el porvenir.

Saludos.


----------



## Elcanario

Hola
Curiosamente, leyendo _Unseen Academicals_ de Terry Prachett, me topé con esta frase:
“Look, let’s start again,’ said another voice. ‘Supposing I’m this bloke here.’ Trev looked across and saw one of the men flick a screwed-up piece of paper across the table.”
Así que, recordando este hilo, me entró curiosidad y contrasté con la versión en castellano que leí hace ya tiempo, traducida por Gabriel Dols Gallardo, con un curriculum académico y una trayectoria como traductor bastante notables. Una de las asignaturas que imparte en la universidad es Literary translation.
Esta es su traducción:
“—Mirad, vamos a volver a empezar —dijo otra voz—. Pongamos que yo soy este de aquí. —Trev miró en la dirección de la voz y vio que uno de los hombres daba un capirotazo a una bolita de papel sobre la mesa—.”
Un saludo


----------



## Ferrol

Elcanario said:


> Hola
> Curiosamente, leyendo _Unseen Academicals_ de Terry Prachett, me topé con esta frase:
> “Look, let’s start again,’ said another voice. ‘Supposing I’m this bloke here.’ Trev looked across and saw one of the men flick a screwed-up piece of paper across the table.”
> Así que, recordando este hilo, me entró curiosidad y contrasté con la versión en castellano que leí hace ya tiempo, traducida por Gabriel Dols Gallardo, con un curriculum académico y una trayectoria como traductor bastante notables. Una de las asignaturas que imparte en la universidad es Literary translation.
> Esta es su traducción:
> “—Mirad, vamos a volver a empezar —dijo otra voz—. Pongamos que yo soy este de aquí. —Trev miró en la dirección de la voz y vio que uno de los hombres daba un capirotazo a una bolita de papel sobre la mesa—.”
> Un saludo


Para una bolita/trocito de papel una forma de enviarla a distancia si sería " un capirotazo, o sea ponerla sobre la llama del pulgar y lanzarla con un rápido movimiento de la última falange del dedo índice o el medio.Posiblemente no sea tan fácil con un cigarrilo


----------



## Elcanario

Soy fumador y lo hago constantemente Ferrol , tengo la (mala) costumbre de deshacerme de ellos así cuando fumo por la calle y no soy el único. Es la mejor manera de lanzarlos a distancia con el mínimo esfuerzo.
Un saludo


----------



## Ferrol

Elcanario said:


> Soy fumador y lo hago constantemente Ferrol , tengo la (mala) costumbre de deshacerme de ellos así cuando fumo por la calle y no soy el único. Es la mejor manera de lanzarlos a distancia con el mínimo esfuerzo.
> Un saludo


Luckily I"m not, so you know better


----------



## jilar

En ese nuevo caso, me parece _perfectísimo_ el uso de capirotazo.
También, en la práctica, podríamos entender lo mismo traduciéndolo así, sin concretar que es un capirotazo en toda regla, sino que sería un golpe con algún o algunos dedos:
... y vio que uno lanzaba con sus dedos una bolita de papel por la mesa.

Por cierto, me choca un poco eso de "one of the men flick"
¿Escribe "flick" o quizá "flicked" (pasado)?
Lo seguro es que el sujeto es una persona, singular (one of the men), así que si usa el presente, debería escribir _flick*s*_, aunque en la frase en concreto sonaría mejor decir _flicking._


----------



## Elcanario

La versión inglesa que estoy leyendo está en formato ePub, así que bien puede tener erratas, suelo encontrarlas.
Un saludo


----------



## Amapolas

Hola, sobre flick vs flicked vs flicking. (*Trev looked across and saw one of the men flick a screwed-up piece of paper across the table*)

Flick está en infinitivo, y la forma es correcta. No podría ir en pasado (flicked) pero sí en present participle (flicking).

Si recuerdo bien lo que me enseñaron en la escuela hace tantísimos años, estos verbos de los sentidos o de la percepción pueden estar seguidos tanto de un _present participle _como de un _bare infinitive_.
- I heard Jim talk/talking.
- We saw her run/running.
- I felt it melt/melting like butter in my hand.

La diferencia es más bien de percepción del hablante: si usa el infinitivo es porque se está enfocando en la acción total desde su inicio al fin; en cambio, con el part. presente se enfoca en una parte de la acción, o solo fue testigo de una parte de la acción, que ya había comenzado antes.

Avísneme si se entendió lo que quise poner o si no se entendió nada. :/


----------



## Doncar

Yo creo que "flick" en infinitivo es correcto.
La acción es en pasado pero lo que Trev vio (pasado) fue a uno de los hombres *tirar* (infinitivo) el papel arrugado de un capirotazo.
En esta oración no se puede decir "flicked", ni tampoco "flicks". Eso sería como decir "...vio a un hombre tiró el papel..." O "...vio a un hombre tira el papel..." Es incorrecto en español y en inglés.

Ahora bien, el gerundio _tirando_ puede que sea correcto pero suena mejor el infinitivo, tirar.

Pd. Bueno Amapolas, te adelantaste a mi opinión.... Lol


----------



## Amapolas

Y ahora que lo pienso, en castellano no es tan distinto.


----------



## jilar

Supongo que un nativo nos lo podría aclarar. En inglés lo pueden escribir así. No hay duda ahora 

Viendo las nuevas intervenciones y la acertada lógica, supongo que a mí me influyó la versión traducida, fijémonos dónde añade un QUE:


Elcanario said:


> and saw one of the men flick





Elcanario said:


> y vio *que* uno de los hombres daba


Se decidió por QUE y no por A, eso ya cambia cómo podremos seguir la frase, en castellano al menos. Con QUE en esa posición ya no podremos usar un infinitivo: dar o tirar.
Por eso usa "daba" como podría haber dicho "lanzaba" ... de ahí mi sugerencia de usar el pasado "flicked"

Es que, en nuestro idioma, los "que" dan mucho juego, y según dónde se coloquen, por ejemplo, lo que no tenía sentido:


Doncar said:


> vio a un hombre tiró el papel..." O "...vio a un hombre tira el papel..."


Ahora lo tiene:
vio a un hombre que tiró el papel
vio a un hombre que tira(ba) el papel
Y lo sigue teniendo:
vio que un hombre tiró el papel
vio que un hombre tira(ba) el papel


----------



## Amapolas

Jilar, en realidad es prácticamente igual en castellano qeu en inglés.
* vio a un hombre tirar un papel = he saw a man flick a bit of paper
* vio a un hombre tirando un papel = he saw a man flicking a bit of paper
* vio a un hombre que tiró un papel = he saw a man that flicked a bit of paper
* vio que un hombre tiraba un papel = he saw that a man flicked a bit of paper


----------



## zapspan

Se me hace muy interesante este hilo.  Tengo un par de preguntas relacionadas con la expresión "dar un capirotazo". Vi ejemplos arriba con la estructura siguiente:  "tirarle algo a alguien de/con un capirotazo", pero quería saber si también se puede decir:

1) dar un capirotazo a algo hacia alguien/algo
2) darle un capirotazo a algo hacia alguien/algo
3) dar un capirotazo a alguien con algo [siempre con el significado de 'flick something at someone', no al revés  ]
4) darle un capirotazo a alguien con algo [siempre con el significado de 'flick something at someone', no al revés  ]
5) dar un capirotazo a algo [sin mencionar hacia quién/hacia qué]
6) darle un capirotazo a algo [sin mencionar hacia quién/hacia qué]

Entiendo lo que han comentado varios arriba, el hecho de que muchas veces (o casi siempre) se usuaría "tirar" sin especificar "capirotazo", pero para aquellas ocasiones en la cuales uno sí quiere utilizar "capirotazo", quiere saber la sintaxis correcto.

Les agradezco de antemano su ayuda.


----------



## jilar

zapspan said:


> 3) dar un capirotazo a alguien con algo [siempre con el significado de 'flick something at someone', no al revés  ]
> 4) darle un capirotazo a alguien con algo [siempre con el significado de 'flick something at someone', no al revés  ]


Hola. De esos dos modos, seguro que no.
Pues en tu caso "flick something at someone" el verbo equivale más bien a lanzar, tirar, arrojar, y no a golpear. El objeto directo es algo (something) y el indirecto es alguien (someone).
Y en el caso de "dar(le) un capirotazo a alguien" siempre equivaldrá a golpear, según la definición:
http://dle.rae.es/?id=7JxQQz7
En ese caso el objeto directo es ese alguien, la persona que sufre el golpe. ¿Cómo es el golpe? Justo de esa manera que define a capirotazo. O sea, el "con algo" sería siempre con alguno de los dedos. Nunca con una tiza, o un pitillo, o cualquier cosa que podamos lanzar, arrojar de esa manera, con un capirotazo.

Para los otros casos, que venga alguien más acostumbrado a usar tal palabra. Dicho esto, sí, yo creo que se llegarían a entender las opciones 1, 2, 5 y 6.
Pero no me parecen las formas más comunes o usuales de hacerlo.
Para 1 y 2, diría que lo más común es decir: Lanzar/tirar(le) algo de/con un capirotazo.
Ej: El preso pasó junto al alguacil y le lanzó la colilla de un capirotazo.

Capirotazo, a fin de cuentas, es un gesto muy concreto (si nos ajustamos a la definición habría cuatro variantes, una por cada dedo empleado: índice, medio, anular o meñique. Y me consta que hay quien usa el pulgar, por ejemplo para lanzar las canicas, en este caso el pulgar se apoya/retiene contra el índice o incluso contra el dedo corazón/medio),
http://www.efdeportes.com/efd167/jugamos-a-las-canicas-10.jpg

Puede servir para golpear (en la cabeza u otras partes, de personas, animales o cosas) o simplemente para lanzar algo, como un pitillo, una canica, una bola de papel, las pelotillas de la nariz, ...

Nota: Aunque la definición incluye la posibilidad de usar el dedo anular y el meñique, en la práctica me parece que nadie los usa. Es más cómodo hacerlo con el índice y el medio. Y de hecho, por ejemplo en el caso del meñique, me parece un dedo demasiado débil para acometer la función, ya sea la de golpear o la de lanzar. Pero todo es posible, por supuesto, dependerá de cada persona.
Yo siempre lancé las canicas, cuando joven y jugábamos a eso, con el medio o el índice. El medio me permitía mayor lanzamiento, pues es más fuerte (para lanzar la canica largas distancias). Y el índice me permitía más exactitud/precisión (para cuando tenía que darle a una canica contraria y ya estabas bastante cerca).


----------



## zapspan

Muchas gracias por su respuesta tan detallada y util, jilar.

Atentamente,
Mike


----------



## chileno

jilar said:


> Y en el caso de "dar(le) un capirotazo a alguien" siempre equivaldrá a golpear, según la definición:
> http://dle.rae.es/?id=7JxQQz7
> En ese caso el objeto directo es ese alguien, la persona que sufre el golpe. ¿Cómo es el golpe? Justo de esa manera que define a capirotazo. O sea, el "con algo" sería siempre con alguno de los dedos. Nunca con una tiza, o un pitillo, o cualquier cosa que podamos lanzar, arrojar de esa manera, con un capirotazo.
> ...



Ah! A eso lo llamamos chirlo o chirlito en Chile.


----------

